# New fallujah not good?!!!



## BusinessMan (Jan 25, 2019)

So I just came across this. The music is fantastic as always, still fallujah being fallujah. However, that new vocalist is... yeesh awful


----------



## gunch (Jan 25, 2019)

No it sounds like boring ass pop structured melodeath 

the vocalist is whatever

they can fuck right off with this shit


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 25, 2019)

I honestly don't know this band too well, but this dude's vocals just does not fit with the music. It sounds so monotone, like the same note the whole time.


----------



## Razerjack (Jan 25, 2019)

Honestly couldn't tell its Fallujah until Scott's solo kicked in, such a downgrade from their previous works...heartbroken.


----------



## BusinessMan (Jan 25, 2019)

Albake21 said:


> I honestly don't know this band too well, but this dude's vocals just does not fit with the music. It sounds so monotone, like the same note the whole time.



Listen to harvest wombs. Fantabulous album


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 25, 2019)

I don't quite get why everyone hates the vocals so much.

I feel like we need to talk about the real issue here, they've exceeded the maximum allowable undercuts for one band. I count 3.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 25, 2019)

lmao wow what an outrageous amount of butthurt. Metal band debut their "poppiest" single first... news at 11. seriously do you people pay literally no attention whatsoever to album promotion cycles? 

anyway I like it. Logical progression for them.


----------



## anomynous (Jan 25, 2019)

It’s trash


----------



## prlgmnr (Jan 25, 2019)

I always moan on when bands just do the same thing over and over again so credit to them for trying something different.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 25, 2019)

RIP in peace old fallujah ;_;


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jan 25, 2019)

After Dreamless, I can't say I'm surprised. 
Got into them with Nomadic, loved The Harvest Wombs, and The Flesh Prevails was their best work imo. Dreamless felt like a really, really weak album to me, especially after the high that was TFP- so again...can't say I'm too surprised. Kind of a bummer.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jan 25, 2019)

The song itself was alright, kinda boring and riff-less compared to their other stuff. The vocals dont fit their sound at all, he's not bad but he sounds like he should be in 36 Crazyfists or something like that, not a tech-death band. I'll probably end up skipping this album.


----------



## prlgmnr (Jan 25, 2019)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> The vocals dont fit their sound at all, he's not bad but he sounds like he should be in* 36 Crazyfists* or something like that,



_That's_ what he was reminding me of, it's been bugging me. That or pre-KSE Howard Jones.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jan 25, 2019)

prlgmnr said:


> I always moan on when bands just do the same thing over and over again so credit to them for trying something different.



Yeah I'm not begrudging them too much, it's still good; it just doesn't sound like _*Fallujah*_. If they want to change their sound more power to them, it still sounds great for what it is. Not gunna pretend I'm not a little disappointed though.


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 25, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> RIP in peace old fallujah ;_;



Now that's a lot better! As a first time listener, the vocals actually work with the music. These new ones are awful. Nothing against the music itself.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 25, 2019)

Albake21 said:


> Now that's a lot better! As a first time listener, the vocals actually work with the music. These new ones are awful. Nothing against the music itself.


don't take this new single as something that's in any way indicative of old fallujah. dreamless and all their older albums are fantastic blends of ambience and tech death


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 25, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> don't take this new single as something that's in any way indicative of old fallujah. dreamless and all their older albums are fantastic blends of ambience and tech death


Ambience and metal you say? Oh my... my all time favorite kind of metal. Be right back, going to listen to older Fallujah


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jan 25, 2019)

Albake21 said:


> Ambience and metal you say? Oh my... my all time favorite kind of metal. Be right back, going to listen to older Fallujah



Check out Sapphire off of The Flesh Prevails. Best song they've ever written imo; that outro is GOAT material.


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 25, 2019)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Check out Sapphire off of The Flesh Prevails. Best song they've ever written imo; that outro is GOAT material.


Okay... that's a fantastic song right there. Definitely adding a couple of their albums to my Spotify library.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 25, 2019)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Check out Sapphire off of The Flesh Prevails. Best song they've ever written imo; that outro is GOAT material.


Sapphire gets my daughters stoked when they hear the intro and they're six. That song rules. Fallujah has been a favorite of mine for years, Dreamless and everything prior, I love it. I just skip the electro-ambience tracks and the songs that rip make up for it. It's true, they've had that trajectory since Nomadic, so the writing was on the wall. 
I love the old stuff too much to EVER listen to this new track. RIP, many great albums remain.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 25, 2019)

To be fair they peaked for me with Nomadic. Even though it was an EP both of those songs absolutely killed. TFP and Dreamless both have some extremely good songs too but they are outweighed by some of the mediocre ones. Alex's vocals were at their top with Nomadic, though, so this is gonna be jarring to say the least.


----------



## lemeker (Jan 25, 2019)

I'm not feeling the new vocals at all. The song itself is ok.


----------



## musicaldeath (Jan 25, 2019)

Well, TFP and Dreamless were both masterpieces. Undecided on this, will wait for the whole album. Easily one of the more repetitive songs they've written.

I was expecting someone vocal wise similar to Alex or the guy (forgot his name) who did the vocals for their last tour. Not a big fan of the higher pitched screams, but again, one song off the album. Will withhold judgement.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 25, 2019)

i always felt Alex had massive potential to evolve, but it seems he wasn't into it


----------



## Mad-Max (Jan 25, 2019)

I personally think The Flesh Prevails so far will always be their best album. I felt like Dreamless was a bit of a let down. A lot of the songs kinda sounded same same to me, where as The Flesh Prevails had at least some variation. 

This new song however, totally not into it. Musically it's way too repetitive for their standards, and the new vocalist, while good at what HE does, it doesn't fit the music at all. Fallujah will always need a vocalist that can get as low as Alex Hoffman. If this guy is only doing highs, how is he going to pull off the Alex material live? 

Very puzzling move on their part. Whatever, props to them for going in a direction they've probably been wanting to go in for a while. I'm just not really on board with it personally.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 26, 2019)

I did think they'd been sliding downhill fast since Nomadic, which was superb. The Dead Sea is one of my favourite metal songs. Sadly it seems they're run out of ideas and inspiration, the new stuff is terrible.


----------



## DLG (Jan 26, 2019)

this sounds like bad newer Decapitated. too bad.


----------



## musicaldeath (Jan 26, 2019)

Brian is out of the band now too. Lame. Glad I got to see these guys with Alex and Brian.


----------



## DeathbyDesign (Jan 26, 2019)

I am a huge fan of their older albums (Nomadic EP being my favorite) and I love the vocals on them. Alex's vocals fit the mood of each album perfectly. On the first listen to the new material, the song didn't do anything for me. I just listened to it again and think there could be some potential. I am hoping the rest of the new album is better than the first single.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jan 26, 2019)

They'll have Danny Tunker filling in on the euro tour they're about to go on which is pretty cool.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 26, 2019)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> They'll have Danny Tunker filling in on the euro tour they're about to go on which is pretty cool.



He's the best one 'in' the band. 

'Also, you guy's are so closed minded.' Said by: you know who


----------



## bloc (Jan 26, 2019)

I don't listen to these guys much, but I didn't mind the new song. It's a little more on the "core" side but it'll be a fun track to play at the gym. Great solo too.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jan 26, 2019)

cwhitey2 said:


> He's the best one 'in' the band.
> 
> 'Also, you guy's are so closed minded.' Said by: you know who


Ehhhhh I don't know about that, Scott is an absolute monster of a player but they're both at that level where playing each others material isn't too much of a struggle.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 26, 2019)

The Harvest Wombs and Nomadic are still their best material.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 27, 2019)

Also, double post, since I can’t edit the original for some reason.

Sat down and let myself digest the song. It’s not bad, if you forget you’re listening to Fallujah and really want to listen to some angsty metalcore. It’s like TDWP wrote a song with a lot of blast beats, and Scott did a guest solo on it.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 27, 2019)

Eh, he sounds like Tomas Lindberg buried under reverb.


----------



## AdamMaz (Jan 27, 2019)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> The song itself was alright, kinda boring and riff-less compared to their other stuff.


Co-signed. Emphasis on riff-less.


----------



## gunch (Jan 27, 2019)

AdamMaz said:


> Co-signed. Emphasis on riff-less.



I survive soley off of riffs so I guess that's why I freaked it


----------



## Mattykoda (Jan 27, 2019)

For those curious here is Brian's statement:
_"To all this may concern— 
After careful thought, deliberation, and tons of patience, I am displeased to finally announce that I have decided to part ways with Fallujah. It may come as a surprise to most of you, but come March, it will have been an entire calendar year since this decision was made. 
First of all, I apologize for keeping my friends and fans in the dark for so long. I‘m sure that you can all understand the situation, especially with Alex leaving not long before me. While my departure isn’t easy to explain, it mostly had to do with some creative divergences that only grew as my exit neared as well as my desire to pursue other goals in life. Sometimes a fork in your path is presented. Which route is best traveled can become incredibly difficult to decide on in terms of your career and life as a whole. While this case was no exception, I believe that I inevitably made the best choice for myself and the band going forward. 
Being part of Fallujah for the past 5 years or so has been a wonderful blessing. I’ve learned so many important lessons from my band mates, my peers throughout the industry, and the countless experiences in which I will gratefully carry into the rest of my life. I want to thank all the fans for the circle pits, the spirit fingers, the circle headbangs, and the generosity, hospitality, and support. I also want to thank my family and friends for putting up with me all that time as well as supporting me when times got rough. Fallujah is a group of good dudes who have love for the craft and just want to put out awesome music. They have a lot of sick new music coming out so get ready. 
While it may be a new beginning for me, I will never stop playing guitar and writing music for the future. I’m also planning to open my studio for recording/tracking and mixing/mastering services in Santa Rosa later this year so if you’re in the area, be sure to keep a look out and hit me up.

Thank you all so much. It was a wild ride."_

It's interesting to see that he left not to long after Alex. I liked Alex's vocals FWIW even though it seems like he didn't experiment as much on Dreamless. I'm also not sure how much Brian contributed in the writing process so we could see a huge difference depending on that. The new song does nothing for me personally but I always give a new album a full listen even if I don't like the first few songs released. It may come around and I like to see how it fits in the whole context of the album, Periphery's Juggernaut for me is one of those examples. I always like to see a band evolve but I feel I am with the "selfish" minority here and hopefully we don't see a bring me the horizon evolution and completely move away from what the core fans loved about the band.


----------



## Sklubby (Jan 28, 2019)

Mattykoda said:


> For those curious here is Brian's statement:
> _"To all this may concern—
> After careful thought, deliberation, and tons of patience, I am displeased to finally announce that I have decided to part ways with Fallujah. It may come as a surprise to most of you, but come March, it will have been an entire calendar year since this decision was made.
> First of all, I apologize for keeping my friends and fans in the dark for so long. I‘m sure that you can all understand the situation, especially with Alex leaving not long before me. While my departure isn’t easy to explain, it mostly had to do with some creative divergences that only grew as my exit neared as well as my desire to pursue other goals in life. Sometimes a fork in your path is presented. Which route is best traveled can become incredibly difficult to decide on in terms of your career and life as a whole. While this case was no exception, I believe that I inevitably made the best choice for myself and the band going forward.
> ...



Anyone else think he's bailing cause the new album sucks? lol


----------



## ArtHam (Jan 28, 2019)

Sklubby said:


> Anyone else think he's bailing cause the new album sucks? lol


From reading his post I think not. He's been out of the band for almost a year, so I think they maybe hadn't even started writing yet. On his Facebook he said he loves the new album.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jan 28, 2019)

Well duh they're his friends, its not like hes gonna come out and say that it sucks even if that is the reason. "Creative differences" usually means the member that leaves isn't feeling the new material.


----------



## Sklubby (Jan 28, 2019)

ArtHam said:


> From reading his post I think not. He's been out of the band for almost a year, so I think they maybe hadn't even started writing yet. On his Facebook he said he loves the new album.


The decision was made almost a year ago, but his statement was released today. Fallujah most likely had some of the songs for Undying Light completed by March 2018 and Brian probably didn't like the new direction they were heading in.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 28, 2019)

give me even more poppy fallujah plz... maybe something with cleans and traditional song structure. even better if it's got the classic "last part is the loudest" ending



wait a minute this came out 3 years ago? that can't be right


----------



## ArtDecade (Jan 28, 2019)

New stuff is pretty terrible. Old stuff was not as terrible, but still terrible.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 28, 2019)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> "Creative differences" usually means the member that leaves isn't feeling the new material.


When it's not code for "I secretly long to murder my former bandmates so that I can bleach their skulls and turn them into decorative pencil holders."


----------



## MikeH (Jan 28, 2019)

Let us never forget.


----------



## gunch (Jan 29, 2019)

sakeido said:


> give me even more poppy fallujah plz... maybe something with cleans and traditional song structure. even better if it's got the classic "last part is the loudest" ending
> 
> 
> 
> wait a minute this came out 3 years ago? that can't be right




The things with me is that they always incorporated the pop hooks and melodies interestingly while dodging that radio/mainstream metal sound 

Here it’s just

Ice cream falling off the cone into the hot pavement


----------



## InHiding (Jan 29, 2019)

I tried to give this band a fair shot few times, but... The worst thing for me is the drummer actually. He is unimaginative, really boring unfortunately. A perfect example that technique means almost nothing.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 29, 2019)

InHiding said:


> I tried to give this band a fair shot few times, but... The worst thing for me is the drummer actually. He is unimaginative, really boring unfortunately. A perfect example that technique means almost nothing.


What the fuck are you talking about? His techniques are excellent. He manages to keep the drums fitting for the many different aspects of Fallujah's music and not overpower the song. Plus he beat testicular cancer between 'Harvest Wombs' and 'Flesh Prevails.' 

I always wonder who the people are who've given a video like that one of the twenty-six dislikes. Well, guess now I know about one.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 29, 2019)

InHiding said:


> I tried to give this band a fair shot few times, but... The worst thing for me is the drummer actually. He is unimaginative, really boring unfortunately. A perfect example that technique means almost nothing.


I’m wondering if it could just be the production. I love Andrew’s drumming, but I feel like a lot of the technique and “feel” (I hate that fucking word) are lost because of the way the drums are mixed.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jan 29, 2019)

MikeH said:


> I feel like a lot of the technique and “feel” (I hate that fucking word) are lost because of the way the drums are mixed.


 IME most of the time when someone complains about the "feel" they are usually complaining about dynamics and less about the playing. There are also a lot of people out there who think being a little sloppy is playing with feel, too. In tech/death genres there is no room for sloppiness in a recording, and playing with the proper feel means hitting ALL of the notes as they correspond to the rest of the instruments. Can't play a clean 32nd note run on bass and have the drums be a rushed triplet roll because that's what the drummer was "feeling" that day.

OT - not digging the new song/sound


----------



## InHiding (Jan 29, 2019)

IMO, even on that video he is boring... I wouldn't dislike the video though. I agree his technique is excellent, that's not what it was ever about. Mangini is boring too these days, used to be a lot better. I just don't like him so there you go. Nothing against the guy personally, I don't know him. I think their guitarist is fairly good. He has some neat ideas.


----------



## sezna (Jan 29, 2019)

I am a huge Fallujah fan, they are by far my most listened band on Spotify and Itunes by at least a factor of 2. There is not a single song out of any album of theirs I don't like so far. With my Fallujah fandom being established....

I could get behind the vocals. They're not terrible, they're like old school Mike Hranica. The problem is....I was waiting for it to get to the interesting part the whole time, and then the song ended. 

I'm going to give them the benefit of the doubt and hope they just released a boring single. This was definitely my least favorite Fallujah song ever, though. Here's to hoping the rest of the album is better.


----------



## prlgmnr (Jan 30, 2019)

InHiding said:


> I tried to give this band a fair shot few times, but... The worst thing for me is the drummer actually. He is unimaginative, really boring unfortunately. A perfect example that technique means almost nothing.


If you can trust that I don't mean this with any snarkiness, saltiness or whatever - who are the _interesting_ death metal/tech death drummers for you?


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jan 30, 2019)

feraledge said:


> What the fuck are you talking about? His techniques are excellent. He manages to keep the drums fitting for the many different aspects of Fallujah's music and not overpower the song. Plus he beat testicular cancer between 'Harvest Wombs' and 'Flesh Prevails.' I always wonder who the people are who've given a video like that one of the twenty-six dislikes. Well, guess now I know about one.



Yeah I've got to pile on with everyone else on this one. As someone that's more of a drummer than a guitarist, Andrew is definitely the most interesting part of the band imo. The parts that he comes up with are insane not just due to the technical ability they demand but also from a compositional standpoint- the guy strings stuff together that I never would have even thought of trying before and then nails it live like it's no big deal. Absolute monstrosity of a man.

Plus the fact that you see him performing with shit like Sabian B8s and still sounding as good as he does? All the proof you need that gear only takes you so far.


----------



## InHiding (Jan 30, 2019)

prlgmnr said:


> If you can trust that I don't mean this with any snarkiness, saltiness or whatever - who are the _interesting_ death metal/tech death drummers for you?



Hellhammer was great on the Grand Declaration of War (and on other albums too obviously). I don't know that many drummers. I liked the guy Opeth had, Lopez maybe?


----------



## coreysMonster (Jan 30, 2019)

New vocalist doesn't bother me at all, I dunno what everybody's talking about.


----------



## Ziricote (Feb 1, 2019)

It sucks


----------



## p0ke (Feb 4, 2019)

coreysMonster said:


> New vocalist doesn't bother me at all, I dunno what everybody's talking about.



I was casually listening to their discography and didn't even notice the vocalist changing until I read this thread. I mean, yeah, he sounds different, but I don't think their style changed that much because of it, and the change certainly didn't bother me. That said, I didn't have any expectations towards the whole band, so ...


----------



## eggy in a bready (Feb 4, 2019)

it's crazy to see where this band has gone. i remember when they were just some rich kids from Alamo, CA playing deathcore. Alex was still doing Deadbolt designs. he did a free logo for my incredibly shitty old band. good times


----------



## RoRo56 (Feb 5, 2019)

I'm off to see them tonight with Obscura, will be interesting to see how the new song translates live


----------



## musicaldeath (Feb 8, 2019)

I just listened to the new song again with headphones. Although the song is repetitive, I don't think it's bad. And I won't judge the new vocalist until I have heard more.

Might be the first Fallujah song I can learn to play more than 2 bars of at half speed.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Feb 8, 2019)

musicaldeath said:


> I just listened to the new song again with headphones. Although the song is repetitive, I don't think it's bad. And I won't judge the new vocalist until I have heard more.



Same. It wasn't as good as the earlier stuff and didn't really feel like a Fallujah song to me, but it was still pretty damn good.



> Might be the first Fallujah song I can learn to play more than 2 bars of at half speed.



Oh man, definitely same


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 15, 2019)

Moar new vocals to complain about...


----------



## sezna (Feb 15, 2019)

eggy in a bready said:


> it's crazy to see where this band has gone. i remember when they were just some rich kids from Alamo, CA playing deathcore. Alex was still doing Deadbolt designs. he did a free logo for my incredibly shitty old band. good times


He did my band's first album cover haha


----------



## sezna (Feb 15, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> Moar new vocals to complain about...




This one feels like he was trying to go for Alex's style with those moody whisper things in the beginning. Felt very fallujah. Not bad.

These two songs have been very repetitive and not as insane slap-you-in-the-face-with-riffs as I'm used to from them. Kinda disappointed with the lack of riffage. 

Not terrible, but it feels like they phoned it in a little bit. I want more riffzzz


----------



## BusinessMan (Feb 15, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> Moar new vocals to complain about...




Damn that was just boring


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 15, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> Moar new vocals to complain about...



Chief:....
Me: "this ain't it, chief"


----------



## Metropolis (Feb 15, 2019)

So... they turned into a hardcore/metalcore influenced "progressive band". Nothing wrong with those, but this band changing into that is disappointing.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 15, 2019)

Neat, more riffless atmosphere with whiny vocals. Its like Scott forgot how to write a tech-death song.


----------



## jephjacques (Feb 15, 2019)

I don't know anything about this band but I like tool riffs with smears of guitar on top so it's not bad, to me,


----------



## sezna (Feb 15, 2019)

jephjacques said:


> I don't know anything about this band but I like tool riffs with smears of guitar on top so it's not bad, to me,


listen to cerebral hybridization to get a vibe of what fans of this band are in to, haha


----------



## jephjacques (Feb 15, 2019)

sezna said:


> listen to cerebral hybridization to get a vibe of what fans of this band are in to, haha



haha WOW okay yeah they should've changed names for this new stuff, this isn't even apples and oranges, it's apples and rhinoceroses

(I still like the new song better than this but that's just me, I find tech metal kind of samey after 30 seconds)


----------



## prlgmnr (Feb 15, 2019)

This is going to be good when the intro stops and they actually kick into the song proper, right?

I mean, the video stopped 10 minutes ago and I've been sat here in despondent silence ever since, but the requisite fire will be brought any second now, right?

Right?


Having said all that, credit to them for trying something different.


----------



## musicaldeath (Feb 15, 2019)

Its... Just not Fallujah? That being said the vocalist fits what they are doing here.


----------



## AdamMaz (Feb 15, 2019)

I actually really like the new song, the tension is fantastic.


----------



## gunch (Feb 15, 2019)

Its not bad, its not making me recoil in disgust at first listen at least


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 16, 2019)

This band blows now.


----------



## BusinessMan (Mar 15, 2019)

I have the album a listen through this morning, and I’m surprised I enjoyed it as much as I have. Not as good as fallujah before the two gents left (I suppose they had a major influence on the writing, given the new direction) but it’s not awful. Still not really into the new vocal style, it’s very monotonous aside a few passages.


----------



## musicaldeath (Mar 15, 2019)

After listening, the vocals are ok. It's hard to imagine Fallujah without Alex's vocals, especially the two times I saw them live.

The music itself is interesting at least. Not their best release, but not a bad release.


----------



## sezna (Mar 15, 2019)

BusinessMan said:


> I have the album a listen through this morning, and I’m surprised I enjoyed it as much as I have. Not as good as fallujah before the two gents left (I suppose they had a major influence on the writing, given the new direction) but it’s not awful. Still not really into the new vocal style, it’s very monotonous aside a few passages.


Who left besides Alex?


----------



## Mattykoda (Mar 15, 2019)

Brian the other guitarist left as well. After my first listen nothing in the album stuck for me. I'm sure people will like it but's personally not my cup of tea.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 15, 2019)

I dig it, as long as I don't think about what band I'm listening to.


----------



## Glades (Mar 15, 2019)

I just downloaded the album on itunes. Currently giving it a first listen. I can hear what everyone is complaining about. I wish I could just mute the vocalist.


----------



## sessionswan (Mar 15, 2019)

Props to them for forging ahead after losing Alex and Brian, but this new album is just meh. Not bad, but certainly not good either.


----------



## BusinessMan (Mar 15, 2019)

I like some of the riffs but I cannot stand the new vocals. It just reminds of whiny emo/screamcore music


----------



## anomynous (Mar 16, 2019)

This band would be less pathetic if they stopped deleting every negative comment on their FB page


----------



## Vyn (Mar 16, 2019)

...I must be alone in enjoying the new album judging by this thread. It's not like their old material, it's still enjoyable though


----------



## Sammy J (Mar 16, 2019)

Vyn said:


> ...I must be alone in enjoying the new album judging by this thread. It's not like their old material, it's still enjoyable though



I’m really enjoying it too tbh. For some reason their older material never quite clicked fully with me. This feels very introspective, somber and real. I’m not normally one for a vocalist with a higher register, but he works in the context of these songs to my ears.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 16, 2019)

I like it too!


----------



## AdamMaz (Mar 16, 2019)

Its an ok album. I absolutely love "_Distant and Cold_" as it is very straight post-metal, a good look for their range. I actually like the vocals, reminded me of _Slaughter of the Soul_, although I do miss the low growl of the previous vocalist. It does stray from their flashy lead playing, but could be a worthwhile pit-stop onto their way to something great in future.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 16, 2019)

Honestly, it sounds like a not-as-good Architects. I know that wasn’t their intention, but the vocals change the entire dynamic of the music. Scott, Robert, and Andrew are phenomenal musicians, but I’ll probably just keep listening to The Harvest Wombs, Nomadic, and The Flesh Prevails.


----------



## squids (Mar 16, 2019)

i like. definitely not like their last two albums but whatever, i think it's a good album in it of itself. Departure stands out.


----------



## drmosh (Mar 16, 2019)

musicaldeath said:


> After listening, the vocals are ok. It's hard to imagine Fallujah without Alex's vocals, especially the two times I saw them live.


alex was a beast live!

edit: not just live, always


----------



## gunch (Mar 17, 2019)

Alex had no range 

Neither does this guy so ‍

I’ll have a listen to try to give a fair shake


----------



## musicaldeath (Mar 17, 2019)

Alex didn't need anymore than what he had. He worked in the context of the band. There were enough layers between all the guitars drums bass and synths that Alex fit right in.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Mar 17, 2019)

I enjoyed it. The vocals are still what's holding the band back imo


----------



## gunch (Mar 18, 2019)

If Brian took all the riffs with him I'm maybe a little less butt-hurt about all this and hopeful he get involved with some other project.

I'm 6 songs in and there's all sleepy mid-paced snoozers with ethereal lines over top while the new guy screams one note and a couple of wayne static-ey shouts here and there

Distant and Cold is alright 

I will give them that they got rid of the annoying samples, but at what cost!?!!


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 18, 2019)

I've been listening to this a bunch this weekend. I like it. It's solid post metal with good melodic elements and the drums are batshit crazy through a lot of it. It's not a death metal/tech death/whatever genre they were before record, for sure, but on its own it is pretty fuckin good.


----------



## BusinessMan (Mar 18, 2019)

GunpointMetal said:


> I've been listening to this a bunch this weekend. I like it. It's solid post metal with good melodic elements and the drums are batshit crazy through a lot of it. It's not a death metal/tech death/whatever genre they were before record, for sure, but on its own it is pretty fuckin good.



It grew a lot on me as well. Can’t dig the vocals still but the instruments are great


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 18, 2019)

BusinessMan said:


> It grew a lot on me as well. Can’t dig the vocals still but the instruments are great


 I don't have a problem with the vocals at all, it just wasn't what I was expecting from them. Monotonous metal vocals are pretty standard, or their so all-over-the-place that its obnoxious.


----------



## prlgmnr (Mar 19, 2019)

Now I'm listening to the whole album I like the vocals in all their it's-2002-again glory.


----------



## brutalwizard (Mar 19, 2019)

vocals are fine, music is like diet falluj tho.


----------

